

Show HN: Learn Clojure from your Browser - sathish316
http://clojurekoans.herokuapp.com/
Noir/Cloud9 port of Clojure koans by Aaron Bedra of Relevance https://github.com/functional-koans/clojure-koans
======
sadfasdfads
Neat idea, but most of it doesn't work when you click run and the java interop
fails with stacktrace. Also- where is the output?

